# Cannot restart network service! (solved)

## Hauser

I use b44 (which I compiled into kernel) for the onboard card for my Dell 700m, and I connect to the internet through cable modem. Whenever I try to restart network through dhcp, I get:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

* Unmounting network filesystems...                                                [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 down

 *   Releasing DHCP lease for eth0...                                               [ ok ]

 *   Stopping eth0...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                                                     [ !! ]

```

And network will be down because of this.  But then, if I reboot, network'll be back.

Here's my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 az

arah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-B -h tux -t 5"

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/61.18.140.1"

```

How can I restart network without reboot?

----------

## Schietschijf

i have the same problem here.

but i have an additional line:

```
/sbin/runscript.sh: line 109: /sbin/dhscpcd: No such file or directory

```

how to fix this?

editing runscript.sh?

----------

## Schietschijf

 *Schietschijf wrote:*   

> i have the same problem here.
> 
> but i have an additional line:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quoting myself to say that my problem is solved, sorry for messing up your topic :s

i did emerge dhcpcd and now it works

----------

## Hauser

I have dhcpcd installed, but still can't get it to work.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Hauser

Any ideas?  This is very annoying because suspend-to-disk breaks network, I need to restart the service on resumption.

----------

## rbr28

What happens if you stop and then start the service, instead of using restart?

If you start it and it tells you the service is still running then try to zap the service... i.e. /etc/init.d/net.eth0 zap .  Then start the service again. I know that doesn't explain why you are having the problem, but it might allow you to restart the interface.

----------

## Hauser

 *rbr28 wrote:*   

> What happens if you stop and then start the service, instead of using restart?
> 
> If you start it and it tells you the service is still running then try to zap the service... i.e. /etc/init.d/net.eth0 zap .  Then start the service again. I know that doesn't explain why you are having the problem, but it might allow you to restart the interface.

 

Thank you for your suggestion, but it doesn't work, the same result.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## barbar

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> # For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"
> 
> # For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?
> 
> #
> ...

 

Maybe your router needs more time for your dhcp request.

Try to give more time before timeout (e.g. dhcpcd_eth0="-B -h tux -t 30)

----------

## Hauser

Thank you barbar, that works!

I thought it had something to do with my kernel configuration.  :Confused: 

----------

